# Why Do We Need 1000BHP GTR's



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

EVER since the first GTRs and word of 1000BHP machines from the far east, Ive wondered what it would be like to control that kind of power, now, with my own GTR and the opportunity to "live the dream" I for one am compelled towards this mythical number and the premise of next level performance.

By using the latest turbo technology and switchable ECU maps from Ben @ GTC, has the time come that 1000BHP can be usable on a daily basis? I think it has, so Ive laid down the gauntlet to Kevan Kemp @ Severn Valley Motorsport, my goal, is 1000BHP on 98RON pump fuel with as much torque and as little lag as possble.

Im told that to deliver this kind of power reliably, a full engine rebuild will be required including a new 4.2 stroker kit with 98mm Bore/liners, corrillo rods, CP pistons, larger turbos with tubular manifolds, improved fueling, dodson gear kit and GTC 14 plate clutch to name but a few.

Ive been promised that my GTR is first in the cue for the SVM/GTC treatment so by Christmas I should be unwrapping the first 1000BHP GTR in the UK.

Watch This Space!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Wasn't the R33 Super Lemon the first 1000HP daily driver?

Go for it Alex and liven the R35 section up a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Wasn't the R33 Super Lemon the first 1000HP daily driver?


Super Lemon lol! I'm loving the name, very 90's 

All hail the original Super Lemon!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

They're most definitely required Alex!

SVM should be putting on an open day or something, with all these monster builds lining up.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

We need 1000bhp R35s to keep the legend alive and make the car earn the GTR moniker

You Alex are no different to the Rocket Ronnies of old and for that I applaud you

Mook


----------



## ColicCalm (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree, we need them, well I need one too. I hope to join you and Kevan with a stroked engine soon. Perhaps i'll look into it in the new year, but I'm not liking the damn VAT hike. I guess, I prefer being hit by the VAT stick rather than getting rid of some brand spanking new components. 

Just think, you might be able to beat a Veyron down the quarter mile in two whole seconds, now that's just a testament to the GTRs innate ability as well as Kevan's engineering genius. 

Good luck with your build!
Sean


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the exchange rate doesnt help

as been discussed many a times.

1000bhp cars - yes and no, depends what you want from the car.

a daily driver? Lets be realistic ,....where are you ever going to use that on the road in the UK? sat in traffic with a rattley clutch

totally appreciate the work going into these cars, but i think alot of it is "Pub talk"

yes i bought Gios 34, (800bhp ish) but thats for the work thats gone into it, not for the BHP. it wont find it way onto track or on to the 1/4 mile strip

its just to own & admire from my prospective, but most importantly to keep the legend alive

if it went to auction in Japan, it would have ended up in bits for parts


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Ha ha we all need 1000bhp cars.. Its all about the power :bowdown1:
Good luck with this one, really looking forward to seeing what a 1000bhp GTR can do the 1/4 in.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

1000hp is so last year you need at least 1200 to match a Veyron...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool, go for it Alex!
I'll be amazed if SVM can get a dyno-verified pump fuel 1000hp built by Christmas though! Not many 1000 flywheel hp pump fuel cars in the US yet, and I bet they all took a lot more than two months to build...

What was AMS's "first 9 second pump fuel" car rated at? It just did 1/4 = 9.9501 @ 141.01mph on 93PON (which is 98RON).


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Cool, go for it Alex!
> I'll be amazed if SVM can get a dyno-verified pump fuel 1000hp built by Christmas though! Not many 1000 flywheel hp pump fuel cars in the US yet, and I bet they all took a lot more than two months to build...
> 
> What was AMS's "first 9 second pump fuel" car rated at? It just did 1/4 = 9.9501 @ 141.01mph on 93PON (which is 98RON).


Cheers Dave..

The yanks appear to have a different way of measuring BHP than us in the UK, I believe they measure at the wheels, although their wheel figures are similar to our flywheel figures with the same modifications, so its hard to draw a direct comparison..

All I know is, Kev is putting everything he knows into this build, he wants to show at least 1000 BHP from a UK rolling road on pump super unleaded, or I want my money back! lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Cheers Dave..
> 
> The yanks appear to have a different way of measuring BHP than us in the UK, I believe they measure at the wheels, although their wheel figures are similar to our flywheel figures with the same modifications, so its hard to draw a direct comparison..
> 
> All I know is, Kev is putting everything he knows into this build, he wants to show at least 1000 BHP from a UK rolling road on pump super unleaded, or I want my money back! lol


Yeah they do measure at the wheels and generally use different dynos from us, but there's no denying some of them are really producing the goods, e.g. the AMS Alpha 10 which recently ran a 9.1 @163mph on race fuel! 

That must be well over 1100hp at the flywheel...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah they do measure at the wheels and generally use different dynos from us, but there's no denying some of them are really producing the goods, e.g. the AMS Alpha 10 which recently ran a 9.1 @163mph on race fuel!
> 
> That must be well over 1100hp at the flywheel...


Absolutely, infact, Kev offered me 1200BHP but in the end I settled for a less laggy 1000 

There are a couple of interesting parts in development this side of the pond, the 4.2 configuration is to Kevs exact specification, larger valves, 2000cc Injectors, 75 mm Throttle bodies and a very special marston core design intercooler along with new fan assisted gearbox and engine coolers, theres even a 100mm exhaust in the pipeline!

Exciting Times, if youve got money to burn lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

You will likely have drivability problems with larger throttles and fitting a standalone ECU won't likely help there either.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> You will likely have drivability problems with larger throttles and fitting a standalone ECU won't likely help there either.


Why would he need a standalone ECU? You can't rescale a Cobb map to suit larger throttle bodies? What about with the forthcomig live tuning capability?

I have to say, a 1000hp track capable daily driver has great appeal...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Why would he need a standalone ECU? You can't rescale a Cobb map to suit larger throttle bodies? What about with the forthcomig live tuning capability?
> 
> I have to say, a 1000hp track capable daily driver has great appeal...


Live tuning is no problem, have that working now, just needs a user interface to be written for it.

Stock throttle bodies appear ample for 1000 HP.

The problem with larger throttle bodies is the tight integration between ECM, TCM, VDC. On a cable throttle engine with a manual gearbox you just fit it/them and perhaps increase the acceleration enrichment a bit. It is a similar problem with the people on NAGTROC that want to change their final drives to get to well over 200mph in the standing mile.

The same problems and more apply to standalones, because all of those leave the stock modules in place running all the things that are too difficult for them, and these are the things that get messed up with throttle bodies and final drive changes.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

INTERESTING! So changing the throttle body size could be problematic to tune remotely, is this still the case for Live Tuning?

Or are you saying that there is no point whatsoever in increasing the size of the throttle bodies, for 1000BHP anyway??


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There seems little point and however it is tuned it will be likely to give serious problems.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mook said:


> We need 1000bhp R35s to keep the legend alive and make the car earn the GTR moniker
> 
> You Alex are no different to the Rocket Ronnies of old and for that I applaud you
> 
> Mook




I wasn't going to post on this thread Mook, but after reading *your* post I thought it would only be fair to point out the differences between Ronnie and GTRSTAR.

Some history; 

Ronnie won *three* consecutive Ten Of The Best titles. That means he was the overall champion for three years running.

Ronnie didn't come online and antagonise people with his posts, in fact, Ronnie didn't come online at all. He did all his talking in competitions.


There, just thought I'd point out the differences to the people who might not have heard of Ronnie or his achievements.




As you were :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*PM from GTRSTAR*



GTRSTAR said:


> Just by getting up in the morning, I achieve more than youve done in your misserable life.
> 
> You cant buy what Ive got, you were short changed at birth, clearly!
> 
> ...





PMSFL, nice one :chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Boosted, I find that I end up hitting unsubscribe in threads you sabotage.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> Boosted, I find that I end up hitting unsubscribe in threads you sabotage.


Surely easier to just hit the "ignore" button? Not that I've actually done that yet...


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Project X was the first 1000BHP plus GTR in the UK imported by myself & Guy. It ran in the HKS drag championship and was owned by Sunyou Garage in Japan.
Some of the old timers on here will remember me driving it to a couple of meets and running it on Abbey Motorsports Dyno Pack and getting 1015BHP at the rear hubs......approx 1200BHP at the flywheel.
We sold it to Abbey Motorsport and I remember them running at Santa Pod.

Hen.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

CSL said:


> Project X was the first 1000BHP plus GTR in the UK imported by myself & Guy. It ran in the HKS drag championship and was owned by Sunyou Garage in Japan.
> Some of the old timers on here will remember me driving it to a couple of meets and running it on Abbey Motorsports Dyno Pack and getting 1015BHP at the rear hubs......approx 1200BHP at the flywheel.
> We sold it to Abbey Motorsport and I remember them running at Santa Pod.
> 
> Hen.


:bowdown1:

Can you give us any idea of what the acceleration was like?! or what or was like to drive??

Did you 'wind' it back a bit for the road?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> Can you give us any idea of what the acceleration was like?! or what or was like to drive??
> 
> Did you 'wind' it back a bit for the road?


i think i can guess the answer to these questions.

Savage?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If it was anything like the 800hp R34 I drove, it would be very laggy with all the power coming in at about 5k rpm.
That one was not a great road car...

I put Jeremy Clarkson in touch with the then owner of the Super Lemon R and he went up to drive it Crail for one of his videos. Terrified him! 
He then drove the same guy's RS200 and spun it off, doing some damage... :nervous:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

bigkev said:


> i think i can guess the answer to these questions.
> 
> Savage?


You say that but at 700BHP my GTR is very well behaved, whats another 300 BHP these days?! 

I imagine a 1000BHP GTR to be as tame as a new born puppy lol










not as cheap on toilet roll though..


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Project X was the first 1000BHP plus GTR in the UK imported by myself & Guy. It ran in the HKS drag championship and was owned by Sunyou Garage in Japan.
> Some of the old timers on here will remember me driving it to a couple of meets and running it on Abbey Motorsports Dyno Pack and getting 1015BHP at the rear hubs......approx 1200BHP at the flywheel.
> We sold it to Abbey Motorsport and I remember them running at Santa Pod.


Got any links to this?
Should be an interesting read


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

What are the Insurance impactions giving that you will be more than doubling
the standard car's power output


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ron was a pioneer back in his day and his open chequebook policy on tuning won them TOTB before the competition caught up

All IMHO of course

Mook


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> Can you give us any idea of what the acceleration was like?! or what or was like to drive??
> 
> Did you 'wind' it back a bit for the road?


Project "X"

Pics of the R32 at the bottom of the page.......

Basically it was a drag car with a holinger sequential gearbox, a total monster to drive, laggy as hell but was sooo quick..... sadly it only ran a couple of times after we sold it to Abbey Motorsport.

I do remember it hitting 161ish mph through the 1/4mile marker at the Pod but I cannot tell you the time??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CSL said:


> Project "X"
> 
> Pics of the R32 at the bottom of the page.......
> 
> ...


Fascinating stuff Henry and you were certifiable driving that on the snow! 

Just goes to show what a massive advancement the VR38 and the R35 platform is over the RB26 Skylines though.

Here is a dyno chart from the 9.1s @163mph AMS Alpha 10 R35:










Hard to believe, but if you look at the power and torque curves compared to standard, they are exactly the same until they take off for the stratosphere after 3200rpm! 
So theoretically, on full throttle, the car drives exactly the same as stock until it goes ballistic.

Plus I have NEVER heard of a VR38 cracking its block or cylinder head, even on the very high power builds in the US, and they've only been playing around with it for a couple of years.

Most tellingly, Mark was "hoping to get into the low 10s" with Project X and that is with a Hollinger sequential, drag turbos etc. AMS nearly got into the 8s with a completely driveable road car...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mook said:


> We need 1000bhp R35s to keep the legend alive and make the car earn the GTR moniker
> 
> You Alex are no different to the Rocket Ronnies of old and for that I applaud you
> 
> Mook



well said, i agree the scene needs the legend to progress with the new model

Although it is still early days and for sure Alex can't be compared to Ron's, Mbegley, RK, Andy etc.. years of achievements, but as guys like Ron leave the scene we need new blood. Last few years events like TOTB have been dominated by the EVO's/Scoob's. IMHO if Kev or Alex choose to enter TOTB next year & represent the club it could be interesting, and not to knock any Skyline owners efforts simply the new one is so advanced, bigger displacement engine, trick gearbox.

Tho which isn't to say when you put that kind of power down things will break along the line.

Alex is at the beginning of his GT-R trophy career. He is currently the second fastest in Europe 10.7 @ 133 with a couple trophies from the R35 day.

Would really like to see some 35's enter HKS Drag series, Timeattack, TOTB etc..


Henry, didn't know you were still on the forum. Well done with Project X and helping the scene move on  Guys like you & Tim make the forum a better place.


I think what we're going to find is that circa 1000hp skyline vs 1000hp R35, the R35 will have generally better oem drive ability/manners via the oem ECU & TCM. No painful triple place clutch in traffic just smooth auto gear changes.

Switzer mentioned a few days ago they put 900hp+ thu the stock box


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Would really like to see some 35's enter HKS Drag series, Timeattack, TOTB etc..


Would be good if HKS could up the CC for the SPORT Compact RWD/4WD-STREET CLASS from 3700 to 3800?


Rich


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I hope you have extremely deep pockets chap! A reliable 1000bhp doesn't come cheap...things will break and it will cost money!:wavey:

But well done for having the guts to go for it!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Fascinating stuff Henry and you were certifiable driving that on the snow!
> 
> Just goes to show what a massive advancement the VR38 and the R35 platform is over the RB26 Skylines though.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the Data David, its inspiring!

If we can achieve this kind of power curve in the UK the future is very bright indeed for 1000BHP cars ;P


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

for my r33 i say 500hp max. its never going to be a veyron no mater the horsepower.
so 1000 hp is useless i think.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*You can never have enough power*

We dont need SUV's either, do we?
This figure is set as my aim as well with the little difference that I wanted to have the "mill" as weight of my car too.
only time will tell.
For the sake of it - of course we need them - even 2000hp ones. The world is so crazy and filled with thinks nobody needs, why not have monsters on 4 wheels.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Boosted said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread Mook, but after reading *your* post I thought it would only be fair to point out the differences between Ronnie and GTRSTAR.
> 
> Some history;
> 
> ...


Who the **** is this bloke? Owner? admin? GOD?..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

CarCouture said:


> We dont need SUV's either, do we?
> This figure is set as my aim as well with the little difference that I wanted to have the "mill" as weight of my car too.
> only time will tell.
> For the sake of it - of course we need them - even 2000hp ones. The world is so crazy and filled with thinks nobody needs, why not have monsters on 4 wheels.


We're on the same page :thumbsup:

Although how im going to lose 700KG from my GTR I dont know


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

we do not need a 1000hp GTR
but in the same line of thought we do not need a 485hp!

It is a human thing to want to progress!

Upgrading the car, makes you involved with the car and turns into a hobby!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

xcraft said:


> we do not need a 1000hp GTR
> but in the same line of thought we do not need a 485hp!
> 
> It is a human thing to want to progress!
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well check out that pole. 5 to 1. it's a given, it's in Godzilla's DNA :flame:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

If we're honest, maybe there's just a little bit of ego involved. But without it the whole scene in general would stagnate. It's people with the drive to have the biggest; the best; most expensive; the fastest, that keeps the development train moving forward. The one's in this thread that are "hating" for want of a better word, are not seeing the bigger picture. People like Alex are paying for the R&D into products that will eventually be available to all. I think Alex should be applauded for essentially pouring money into something he'll see a poor financial return on, and not ridiculed.

I hope to see a build thread happening?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Oh for goodness sake - aim for 1400 + & stop being a girl 

Nice to see the 35's being stretched already & can;t wait to see where they are in a few years time when lessons have been learnt & more options are available in relation to various paths to take - absolutely right to see the model carrying on from where other older models have been & remain


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> If we're honest, maybe there's just a little bit of ego involved. But without it the whole scene in general would stagnate. It's people with the drive to have the biggest; the best; most expensive; the fastest, that keeps the development train moving forward. The one's in this thread that are "hating" for want of a better word, are not seeing the bigger picture. People like Alex are paying for the R&D into products that will eventually be available to all. I think Alex should be applauded for essentially pouring money into something he'll see a poor financial return on, and not ridiculed.
> 
> I hope to see a build thread happening?


If Im not mistaken, theres a positive person trapped in a mans body crying to get out here.. 

Im not sure if I should be applauded for 'pooring money' in to something that wont yeal me a financial return, god forbid, but one thing is for sure, If astute investors such as your good self want to benefit from my 'R&D' youll have to speak to Kevan @ Severn Valley Motorsport becuase it will be a long time before you can get a 1000BHP GTR direct from nissan...:flame:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTRSTAR you really don't know when to take a compliment do you, LOL.

He's doing this - :clap: (hint!)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> GTRSTAR you really don't know when to take a compliment do you, LOL.
> 
> He's doing this - :clap: (hint!)


Err Yes, I am aware of the difference between a compliment and a self gratifying acknowledgement, are you?!

A compliment is when someone says something nice about your car, like when I said that your car was my favorite at ACE CAFE.

MIGTR was saying that he will somehow benefit from my misjudgement of 'pooring money' into a depreciating asset, hardly a compliment wouldnt you say! 

No, the comment was taken in the manner in which it was delivered and intended Im sure.. 

Like when someone nods at you as you cruise past, MiGTR was nodding, and I was nodding back 

God I need a blow Job lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

only if you want your best drag time or 0-193 mph or pushing over 112 mph that should be needing me as track user does not really need it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> All I know is, Kev is putting everything he knows into this build, he wants to show at least 1000 BHP from a UK rolling road on pump super unleaded, or I want my money back! lol


GTRSTAR, you say your wanting 1000hp on a UK rolling road on pump gas (ie 1000whp), you realise that is around 1200bhp? 

The graph posted earlier was just under 1000bhp or around 850whp.

Just thought I'd point out there's a big difference between 1000whp and 1000bhp, best of luck with it, sounds like fun no matter which figure you end up with.

Rob


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

We use BHP in this country, the aim is at least 1000BHP.

You know, Something I can use every day


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> We use BHP in this country, the aim is at least 1000BHP.
> 
> You know, Something I can use every day


Awesome 850-900whp on the rolling road, that should be do-able and reliable.

Best of luck.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No old arguments on this thread please...you have been warned.


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

This Thread is nothing more than a commercial........!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> This Thread is nothing more than a commercial........!!


Change the channel then you douchebag :chairshot


----------



## Lagoo (Mar 4, 2010)

NINEIR0N said:


> This Thread is nothing more than a commercial........!!


During an episode of come dine with me no doubt!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> We use BHP in this country, the aim is at least 1000BHP.
> 
> You know, Something I can use every day


Aww you mean the BHP guesstimate. What Rob is saying is that guessed flywheel figures mean squat when comparing to an actuall 'at the wheels' figure.

Be careful that someone doesn't nick that ladder away from your tall pony


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Surely UK rolling roads will provide whp figures as well as the flywhell bhp estimate - so if both are posted here everyone's happy?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You are right they do give the ATW figure, but us British tend to lean towards the ATF figure when quoting power. 

Im sure the figure being touted in the title of this thread is a ATF figure.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Even the most cursory glance at dyno figures on NAGTROC or any other US site will show that whp can vary by HUGE amounts depending on the brand of dyno, operating conditions, skill of the operator etc.

None of it is remotely relevant.

Base run + improvements on the same dyno, same operator, similar weather, is the best you can possibly do.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Even the most cursory glance at dyno figures on NAGTROC or any other US site will show that whp can vary by HUGE amounts depending on the brand of dyno, operating conditions, skill of the operator etc.
> 
> None of it is remotely relevant.
> 
> Base run + improvements on the same dyno, same operator, similar weather, is the best you can possibly do.


Agreed but thats not the title of this thread and the sarcastic reponse given to Rob was not using your logic either.

But if the ATW figure varies so much from dyno to dyno, we can then assume that the 'guessed' flywheel figure varies even more so


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One more argumentative post earns a holiday!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here we go again!!:chuckle:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

can i put my point to you guys that i feel is being missed.

if a car at 800bhp "uk style" can do 9.8 sec and 146mph can out run many usa 900whp 
cars!!!! does this not tell you all the truth ?

look up the usa times...and see how many 700whp cars can run a 9 second 1/4
THEIR ARE NONE !!

should we be upgrading our bhp to whp and add some? or tell you guys the truth?
kk


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Agreed about the dyno's etc.

Just take it to the strip, weigh the car and lets have a look at the time slip, the data on there will give the most accurate indication of whp and thats all that counts.

The RIPS Drag-r made over 1100whp in NZ with a 75hp of NOS and in the UK it made 1050whp without NOS so in that case the numbers matched up good, the best part was when we weighed it at 1740kg race weight and then ran 9.4 @ 156mph at TOTB and again at the pod, both in full street trim, thats backing up numbers with real world results.

Rob


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> can i put my point to you guys that i feel is being missed.
> 
> if a car at 800bhp "uk style" can do 9.8 sec and 146mph can out run many usa 900whp
> cars!!!! does this not tell you all the truth ?
> ...


But there cars do more than 1 pass!!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> One more argumentative post earns a holiday!


Hey Toni! Dont delete my posts, theyre there for a reason, to restore the idiot balance, otherwise we're going to be worrying about dyno discrepancies rather than enjoying the mod scene.

If you want to send me on a holliday fine, Im due one believe me  but dont sensor my comments or youll be reading about my car on piston heads!!!

:flame: Oh ye baby he's on fire....


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> can i put my point to you guys that i feel is being missed.
> 
> if a car at 800bhp "uk style" can do 9.8 sec and 146mph can out run many usa 900whp
> cars!!!! does this not tell you all the truth ?
> ...


I agree entirely with Kev, would be interesting to see what the WHP crowd have got to say about that?! :blahblah:

Whatever you think about HP figures, I think the quarter mile times do the talking.. 

Kev! you didnt mention that the santapod quarter mile is built on a slight incline where as the us tracks apear to be on a slight decline..

DO THE MATHS HATERS!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

martin320 said:


> But there cars do more than 1 pass!!!


Yawn


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> I agree entirely with Kev,


Now that is a surprise.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Dont delete my posts, theyre there for a reason, to restore the idiot balance
> 
> If you want to send me on a holliday fine, Im due one believe me  but dont sensor my comments or youll be reading about my car on piston heads...


I totally agree with your statement in the first paragraph, u definately balance it out lol

As per the second one lol do u honestly think anyone cares, especially when we have a contributor such as rob from rips who is gracious in every post he makes on other peoples cars and never even bites back when some no it all makes comments on his work. 

You do nothing but snipe at anyone who dare question something you've written. 

If people are that bothered about what you've PAID someone else to do to your car then I'm sure they'll read about it on pistonheads. 

Sorry Tony but it needs to be said I'm not duelling the fire just offering an opinion


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> But there cars do more than 1 pass!!!


just trying to be helpfull 

one pass or one hundred .same maths apply m320

as for the "one run" this was just to gauge our progress from our earlier uk record..when we did" four "10.3 runs on a std engine

with over 800bhp uk style we chose not to run again on a std gearbox
having reach our personal goals 
and on that day no one else wanted to play!!!!
all will be resolved as both engine and box are having upgrades " over" uk 1000bhp is the target (on the black dyno)
and ill put my cards on the table and say another uk record coming your way
and ill asure you more than once lol never pls some:clap:

now wouldnt it be nice to get an 8 and proove again the point this thread is making uk bhp v us whp
kk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Kev, from what you've gleaned so far with these higher hp GTRs, would you mind sharing your thoughts on the transmission internals?

What would be a sensible upgrade path and at what hp are they needed in your opinion. I kind of envisaged a stepwise approach with basic upgrades around 600-650, and then a sliding scale of improved internals as the hp increases.

Cheers kiddo....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What so you expect the R35 to weigh when track ready? Or just for now, what is the stock weight of a R35?

I'm not sure about all this "UK style" and "US style" whp/bhp or up hill and down hill strips, its all a bunch of bollocks, with a R35 especially, due to its transmission and the fact they leave so well, the mph will be an accurate indictation of TRUE whp and no dyno printout or tuner claim can go against the result.

What sort of 60ft times are the quick 35s getting?

I've been to a couple of US strips and I've been to Santa pod, all I know is all of them are a million times better than any track we have here in NZ so be thankfull!!!

GTRSTAR, its perfectly legal to have a down hill dragstrip and any track builder that doesn't make use of the 1% rule is crazy because competitors results will suffer if they don't, I'm also pretty sure before I came over I google mapped the pod and based on the elivation numbers at the start and end of the track, it is in fact down hill.

Rob


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Kev, from what you've gleaned so far with these higher hp GTRs, would you mind sharing your thoughts on the transmission internals?
> 
> What would be a sensible upgrade path and at what hp are they needed in your opinion. I kind of envisaged a stepwise approach with basic upgrades around 600-650, and then a sliding scale of improved internals as the hp increases.
> 
> Cheers kiddo....


above 650bhp
oils and clips first up...hp depends on use
a std box can and will break

clutches after 700bhp (our bhp) pref 14plate kits
again depends on use//but in my case above 800bhp and hard abuse
requires 1st gear at the very least
more if i can afford lol

note we have had one guy with std car smash his first gear
and i have seen clutch baskets cracked with 700bhp

it all depends on the abuse thrown at them
but the above is the ideal route kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> What so you expect the R35 to weigh when track ready? Or just for now, what is the stock weight of a R35?
> 
> I'm not sure about all this "UK style" and "US style" whp/bhp or up hill and down hill strips, its all a bunch of bollocks, with a R35 especially, due to its transmission and the fact they leave so well, the mph will be an accurate indictation of TRUE whp and no dyno printout or tuner claim can go against the result.
> 
> ...


my r35 did a 1.9 sixty and still ran a 147 pass at only 800bhp

many go slower say 145mph with a 1.6 sixty foot and have got 900whp

does this make sense?

who`s telling the truth when it comes to horse power?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i agree with rob, what are people talking about uk bhp and us whp? bhp is bhp and whp is whp whatever country your in! 

P.s we need 1000bhp GTRs for the endorphine/adrenaline cocktail


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

bigkev said:


> i agree with rob, what are people talking about uk bhp and us whp? bhp is bhp and whp is whp whatever country your in!
> 
> P.s we need 1000bhp GTRs for the endorphine/adrenaline cocktail


ok mines 1200bhp and 1000whp lol i win !!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> ok mines 1200bhp and 1000whp lol i win !!


what did you win?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> Hey Toni! Dont delete my posts, theyre there for a reason, to restore the idiot balance, otherwise we're going to be worrying about dyno discrepancies rather than enjoying the mod scene.
> 
> If you want to send me on a holliday fine, Im due one believe me  but dont sensor my comments or youll be reading about my car on piston heads!!!
> 
> :flame: Oh ye baby he's on fire....


Please be reminded I delete according to rules, whosoever you are. 
Your opinion isn't shared by the majority, LOL.

Glad this thread is back on track....I also agree with Kev


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Using the same map on the same spec of R35 on similar octane you can have similar WHP there to what we get BHP here. If anything our fuel/weather seems to allow more timing than in the US, and on a good surface our quarter times are competitive on the R35. My work is split across the Atlantic, so it does give a useful perspective on this age old argument. The difference between dynos on the same car can be more than the effect of some very effective modifications.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't remember where the information came from, may have been part of the Nissan blurb, that said the plasma coating in the bores would last to 100,000 miles. Assuming the standard block is retained, how how many miles would a 1000bhp engine do before it needed a re-build?

In other words, would it have any long term reliability?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

kevan kemp said:


> my r35 did a 1.9 sixty and still ran a 147 pass at only 800bhp
> 
> many go slower say 145mph with a 1.6 sixty foot and have got 900whp
> 
> ...


MPH is not effected very much at all with a slow 60ft but the ET is, I'm sure you'll find the guy with the 1.6 60ft's ET was around 0.5 to 0.7 seconds quicker, correct?

No-one has confirmed the weight of the 35s for me yet but I'd guess that 147mph on the 1/4 in a full weight car needs a bit more than 800bhp.

With a manual transmssion with a normal clutch we need 1100+whp to run 156mph on the 1/4 in 1740kg and based on the same formular at 1740kg we'd need 930whp to do 147mph, I'd think a 1740kg R35 would do 147mph with quite a bit less.

Depending on the weights, my asumption would be, you have a bit more than 800bhp and the other guy probably had a bit less than 900whp.

Rob


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

The gearbox on the 35 is a massive advantage,i did 30 to 130 event this year(r33) with v box data my accelaration graph had flat points for up to .5 of a second then speed went up again.The same graph for a stock 35 showed a seamless climb in accelaration.
I believe the 35 will run high 8s its a phenomenal car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

yes it seems the 35 trans is very good when working well and that will lead to better ETs and higher mph based on weight/whp that we are use to seeing.

It may well be that Kevan's 35 did only have 800bhp to run 147mph, which is awesome.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> yes it seems the 35 trans is very good when working well and that will lead to better ETs and higher mph based on weight/whp that we are use to seeing.
> 
> It may well be that Kevan's 35 did only have 800bhp to run 147mph, which is awesome.


I believe the R35 is 1740kg kerb weight, i.e. without driver and fuel.
Surprised your R34 is so heavy. Is that with driver and fuel?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes the R34's 1740kg was with full interior, full cage, driver and fuel, ie. race weight.

If we add say 120kg to the R35s 1740kg for a medium size driver and fuel (1860kg) 147mph is pretty much impossible with 800bhp, even with 800whp it would have to be very efficient indeed.

Rob


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I can't remember where the information came from, may have been part of the Nissan blurb, that said the plasma coating in the bores would last to 100,000 miles. Assuming the standard block is retained, how how many miles would a 1000bhp engine do before it needed a re-build?
> 
> In other words, would it have any long term reliability?


i think blocks need to be sleeved, if they are not i think people will see issued if running big power.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> i think blocks need to be sleeved, if they are not i think people will see issued if running big power.


Jurgen, that's exactly the point I was trying to make without actually saying it! People seem to be chasing a Holy Grail of massive power with standard internals (or nearly standard) and expecting everyday reliability to be part of the package. Something has to be compromised somewhere. Your new build should easily make the power you are looking for and give a resonable degree of reliability. It's no good aiming for 1000BHP if the engine has to be stripped and re-built once a month.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yes the R34's 1740kg was with full interior, full cage, driver and fuel, ie. race weight.
> 
> If we add say 120kg to the R35s 1740kg for a medium size driver and fuel (1860kg) 147mph is pretty much impossible with 800bhp, even with 800whp it would have to be very efficient indeed.
> 
> Rob


MAYBE I DID HAVE 800WHP? mmmmmm

on small turbos not bad kk


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

sleeving would help release huge potential power 
our little vq35 on the zed loves it !


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Jurgen, that's exactly the point I was trying to make without actually saying it! People seem to be chasing a Holy Grail of massive power with standard internals (or nearly standard) and expecting everyday reliability to be part of the package. Something has to be compromised somewhere. Your new build should easily make the power you are looking for and give a resonable degree of reliability. It's no good aiming for 1000BHP if the engine has to be stripped and re-built once a month.


excatly, the motor NEEDS to be sleeved otherwise (we are in another ticking time bomb scenario for how long will it hold etc etc).. imo build it so it surpass what your wanting from it..

my gtr will now be aiming for 1000bhp but i belive you need sleeves and a fully built engine, everything top to bottom..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> MAYBE I DID HAVE 800WHP? mmmmmm
> 
> on small turbos not bad kk


your time is amazing giving the turbos you were using to achieve it.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

trackday addict said:


> sleeving would help release huge potential power
> our little vq35 on the zed loves it !


any more info on these vq35 with sleeving ?

they holding the power well ?

i opted for wet sleeves in my build, do you have any info about them.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Jurgen, that's exactly the point I was trying to make without actually saying it! People seem to be chasing a Holy Grail of massive power with standard internals (or nearly standard) and expecting everyday reliability to be part of the package. Something has to be compromised somewhere. Your new build should easily make the power you are looking for and give a resonable degree of reliability. It's no good aiming for 1000BHP if the engine has to be stripped and re-built once a month.


all our engines will be sleeved...no worries.. and run larger capacties for over 1000bhp and have all the "right" internals
their are folk in the hear! as well as in japan with good ideas
we are proud too keep things uk based
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> all our engines will be sleeved...no worries.. and run larger capacties for over 1000bhp and have all the "right" internals
> their are folk in the hear! as well as in japan with good ideas
> we are proud too keep things uk based
> kk


you guys work too quick lol its almost took me a year to get mine ready lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

great to hear re/ UK kevan & will be even better to see & hear 

here's a quick clip of ourr little vq
YouTube - 1500+ HP Nissan VQ35 Dyno Pull

now with your extra 300cc's if you decided to go bonkers be v v interesting to see where it could end up  - exciting times !! 



kevan kemp said:


> all our engines will be sleeved...no worries.. and run larger capacties for over 1000bhp and have all the "right" internals
> their are folk in the hear! as well as in japan with good ideas
> we are proud too keep things uk based
> kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

trackday addict said:


> great to hear re/ UK kevan & will be even better to see & hear
> 
> here's a quick clip of ourr little vq
> YouTube - 1500+ HP Nissan VQ35 Dyno Pull
> ...


holy shit, what turbos are those ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> you guys work too quick lol its almost took me a year to get mine ready lol


IS IT THAT LONG....TIME WAITS FOR NO MAN LOL

WE WILL ALL BE RUNNING 8S WHEN YOU GET HER GOING KK


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Err Yes, I am aware of the difference between a compliment and a self gratifying acknowledgement, are you?!


I can't help how you interpret it, so apologies.



GTRSTAR said:


> A compliment is when someone says something nice about your car, like when I said that your car was my favorite at ACE CAFE.


I have already praised you on your build in another thread, so no need to keep doing it in every thread you put up.



GTRSTAR said:


> MIGTR was saying that he will somehow benefit from my misjudgement of 'pooring money' into a depreciating asset, hardly a compliment wouldnt you say!


I wasn't saiying I will benefit, I was saying the whole UK GT-R scene will benefit from advancements being made by owners such as yourself wanting to raise the bar all the time. Yes it is an asset that depreciates, like every car, and you could have chosen to put it into something else, but you haven't. You chose to put it into something you enjoy and build one hell of a car. It was a point I was aiming at the 'haters' as you put it.




GTRSTAR said:


> No, the comment was taken in the manner in which it was delivered and intended Im sure..


It obviously wasn't, as my post wasn't written with the malice, or self gratification you think it was. It was more of a retort to the negative comments your threads seem to attract. I'm actually in full admiration of the dedication and money you are willing to put into your project. 

Understandably you have developed a knee-jerk response to the people you "think" are being negative towards yourself. So in future I will stick to the more simplistic form of arse kissing.

You have an awesome car, whohooo :clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - AMS Performance Alpha 10 Nissan GT-R goes [email protected]!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:smokin:


MiGTR said:


> I can't help how you interpret it, so apologies.
> 
> I have already praised you on your build in another thread, so no need to keep doing it in every thread you put up.
> 
> ...


LOL Ill be sure to know where youre coming from next time your feeling appreciative :thumbsup: 

How come your avatar is a porker? That a bit like me doing donuts in my GTR outside Dick Lovett's in Swindon, bit unsociable dont you think? lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> YouTube - AMS Performance Alpha 10 Nissan GT-R goes [email protected]!


The AMS car is awesome! 

I dont think the car is even stroked which should offer even more grunt.. 

Not sure if thats so important on the quarter mile? its all about top end power isnt it??


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> The AMS car is awesome!
> 
> I dont think the car is even stroked which should offer even more grunt..
> 
> Not sure if thats so important on the quarter mile? its all about top end power isnt it??


if strokered it will give you more response and a faster time.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> I dont think the car is even stroked which should offer even more grunt..
> 
> Not sure if thats so important on the quarter mile? its all about top end power isnt it??


We run quite tall diff gears, 33inch tall tyres and use a 2 speed auto trans with our RB30, it runs 7.2 on the 1/4 @ 180+mph, I assure you drag racing is ALOT about midrange torque and "grunt" rather that peeky top end power.

The GTR's we use to race with bigger whp numbers than us, that were laggy and peeky did not do very well by comparison.

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Whp or bhp (however measured) is interesting, as is showing off the dyno readout, a bit like playing top trumps I guess.

But no one in the UK has yet campaigned an R35 in a recognised MSA drag series with all of the required safety gear, driven to every round and achieved a good result at the end of the season.

That would be a completely different goal to achieving a dyno figure. I've no doubt the car would do well, the gearbox giving the biggest advantage, meaning a less talented driver could still achieve good results. You would of course need reliability, I think consistency would then be fairly easy

But then to be a competitor in the true sense other qualities would be required too, like commitment, respect for other competitors, even being a good ambassador for the sport and a bit of humility toward the public who come to watch. 

Haven't seen any of that yet...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Whp or bhp (however measured) is interesting, as is showing off the dyno readout, a bit like playing top trumps I guess.
> 
> But no one in the UK has yet campaigned an R35 in a recognised MSA drag series with all of the required safety gear, driven to every round and achieved a good result at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


Talk about blowing your own trumpet lol

Ive met some EGO MANIACS in my time but this is rediculous! lol

You drag monsters are nuts! lol

Personally I just want a "fast road" car, Im not looking to be praised as some event hero who waves to the crowd as theyre attempting an 8 second run lol

Yours Sincerely


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

lol very good, but me blowing my own trumpet and being an ego maniac , pot kettle, now that's funny.. 



GTRSTAR said:


> by Christmas I should be unwrapping the first 1000BHP GTR in the UK.
> 
> Watch This Space!





Keep 'em coming,


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

blue34 said:


> lol very good, but me blowing my own trumpet and being an ego maniac , pot kettle, now that's funny..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thats exactly what i was thinking.

The 'cars owned' list speaks volumes


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Look you pair of dweebs  

I dont go around telling people how to be a good "competitor" nor do I display my previous cars owned to make myself feel better, its a car website Hello?!

ITS ABOUT THE CARS YOU SELF RIGHTEOUS IDIOTS!!! always has been always will be.

Every thread Ive ever started is about the car.

GET OVER YOURSELVES.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

You really are excellent entertainment value... "DWEEB" lol..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Im glad you can see the funny side 

Now can I have your autograph?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Every thread Ive ever started is self indulgent drivel
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELVES.


Fair point


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

OMG FROFPMSL


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Lol - this does brighten up a dull & cold winters day 

So whats the plan when you finally get the car to the magical 1000 bhp (at the flywheel) - daily driver, garage queen, occassional track warrior etc etc ?

Hope you won't get bored & sell it once done after all of the pre sales pitch


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

trackday addict said:


> Lol - this does brighten up a dull & cold winters day
> 
> So whats the plan when you finally get the car to the magical 1000 bhp (at the flywheel) - daily driver, garage queen, occassional track warrior etc etc ?
> 
> Hope you won't get bored & sell it once done after all of the pre sales pitch


The Plan is for my GTR to be a jack of all trades, daily driver, drag monster and hopefully still usable on the track, Ive even asked Kev to fit runners to the passenger seat so I can get baby in the back...

The car will owe me too much to sell, it would be like selling two GTRs for the price of one, I ran my previous car (FGT) for a year and a half, which was twice as long as Ive had anyother car..

Ive been in a GTR now for almost two years and its showing no signs of fading, OK Ive had to spend a few quid on her to keep me "on the pace" but with 1000BHP, she could be a keeper :thumbsup:

Where can you see the GTR in 5 years? 2000BHP??


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

blue34 said:


> You really are excellent entertainment value... "DWEEB" lol..



Found this pic of Alex and you guys


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Mook said:


> Found this pic of Alex and you guys


where am i? lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great news to hear the car should be a keeper as after all the work & no doubt stress at times - the joy is in the driving 

You could easily get 2000 bhp + tomorrow to be honest with the right internals + turbos without an issue BUT not a hope in hell that it would be streetable or reliable. 



GTRSTAR said:


> The Plan is for my GTR to be a jack of all trades, daily driver, drag monster and hopefully still usable on the track, Ive even asked Kev to fit runners to the passenger seat so I can get baby in the back...
> 
> The car will owe me too much to sell, it would be like selling two GTRs for the price of one, I ran my previous car (FGT) for a year and a half, which was twice as long as Ive had anyother car..
> 
> ...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mook said:


> Found this pic of Alex and you guys


Something tells me that you were the youngest of all your siblings Mook lol :flame:

Kev, the reason that you weren't in the photo because you were too busy building me the first R35 1000BHP engine in the UK  lol


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Alex - how far off is she from being finished? And what stage was she at before you sent her off again for Kevs magic touch?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Alex - how far off is she from being finished? And what stage was she at before you sent her off again for Kevs magic touch?


Not sure when it will be completed, the brief is ASAP!

Many elements need to come together, many more than I anticipated, literally every consevable component is being upgraded and further modified if nessesary, its a huge undertaking and Kev also has his own build and customer cars to look after 

Kev's picking her up this Friday... opcorn:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Alex - how far off is she from being finished? And what stage was she at before you sent her off again for Kevs magic touch?


Someone's getting the Itch 

opcorn:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

robsm said:


> Someone's getting the Itch
> 
> opcorn:


And who wouldnt?!

Untill youve driven a fully pimped correction modified GTR youve still only experienced the slightly weazy acceleration and softish handling, no offence standard car drivers! :bowdown1:

Saying that I know Elliot has dabbled with his car already, besides, he likes American cars so he probably likes the softish handing too. lol

Sssomebody Ssstop Mee! :flame:


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

In my opinion its a complete waste of time and money.....Stripping an engine out and replacing it with totally new parts means the car is no longer a GTR. I'm not clued up on the "MOD" world but surely there needs to be some remnants of the original car under the hood!
Speaking from a personal perspective I have tuned every tuneable part,the usual stuff but the heart of the GTR,block rods,pistons etc still exist...
I think everyone on here would agree that the engine is safely tuneable to between 600-700 bhp. Without the box going or other major issues......
To get to 1000bhp you need to change everything!
And unless your gonna drag race every weekend whats the point...we are already leaving the prancing horse behind at the lights so we gotta be happy with that.(NOT THAT I WOULD EVER DO THAT ON A PUBLIC HIGHWAY.ITS CHILDISH AND VERY IRRESPONSIBLE!)


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> In my opinion its a complete waste of time and money.....Stripping an engine out and replacing it with totally new parts means the car is no longer a GTR. I'm not clued up on the "MOD" world but surely there needs to be some remnants of the original car under the hood!
> Speaking from a personal perspective I have tuned every tuneable part,the usual stuff but the heart of the GTR,block rods,pistons etc still exist...
> I think everyone on here would agree that the engine is safely tuneable to between 600-700 bhp. Without the box going or other major issues......
> To get to 1000bhp you need to change everything!
> And unless your gonna drag race every weekend whats the point...we are already leaving the prancing horse behind at the lights so we gotta be happy with that.(NOT THAT I WOULD EVER DO THAT ON A PUBLIC HIGHWAY.ITS CHILDISH AND VERY IRRESPONSIBLE!)



Have you modded the turbos? If so, what power you running?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> In my opinion its a complete waste of time and money.....Stripping an engine out and replacing it with totally new parts means the car is no longer a GTR. I'm not clued up on the "MOD" world but surely there needs to be some remnants of the original car under the hood!
> Speaking from a personal perspective I have tuned every tuneable part,the usual stuff but the heart of the GTR,block rods,pistons etc still exist...
> I think everyone on here would agree that the engine is safely tuneable to between 600-700 bhp. Without the box going or other major issues......
> To get to 1000bhp you need to change everything!
> And unless your gonna drag race every weekend whats the point...we are already leaving the prancing horse behind at the lights so we gotta be happy with that.(NOT THAT I WOULD EVER DO THAT ON A PUBLIC HIGHWAY.ITS CHILDISH AND VERY IRRESPONSIBLE!)


What a self rightcheous twasak!

Who are you to deside how much is enough? or indeed what the point is?? the real question is, what was the point of your post?!

As everyone that hasnt been brain washed by the government knows  what we're doing is UPGRADING every concevable component, which in this case means MAKING BETTER!

So if you can imagine for a minute, a GTR only better, you will realise that the soul is very much there..

The point? none other than to be faster in any given situation than the man in the other car, what else?! :flame:

This is where people like you and people like me differ. People like me spend our lives improving our quality of life. 

People like you spend your lives holding others back so as to preserve your inherent quality of life. 

Im willing to bet that youre a concieted politically correct aristocrat? no offence lol

I dont blame you though, I blame the government, for creating a society of people who like you, directly or indirectly, suppress others from simply striving to be better than yourself. :banned:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Whoa there, everybody is entitled to think what they think!:runaway:

You see upgrading and making better, other people see changing the nature of the design of the beast. It's horses for courses.


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

Did I see this being picked up this morning in Montpellier? I was walking past one this morning on the back of a flat bed, very nice looking GTR.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Did I see this being picked up this morning in Montpellier? I was walking past one this morning on the back of a flat bed, very nice looking GTR.


Yes it was, the car is going to Kev’s at SVM for a “tweek” and thanks! as the car was filthy dirty…


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah was a little grubby up the side. I am also liking the carbon bonnet too. I haven't seen it around much, just another white one (yours?) and a black.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Yeah was a little grubby up the side. I am also liking the carbon bonnet too. I haven't seen it around much, just another white one (yours?) and a black.


Mine will be the non chav looking white one.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

got upgrade package quote from BEN @ GTC only the problem is how can I upgrade my torque?? 

You guys all have 1000+ hp maybe, but did you increase your torque as well?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Yeah was a little grubby up the side. I am also liking the carbon bonnet too. I haven't seen it around much, just another white one (yours?) and a black.





countvonc said:


> Mine will be the non chav looking white one.


Or in other words the bog standard non disposible income looking white one. wanabe! :wavey: lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

enshiu said:


> got upgrade package quote from BEN @ GTC only the problem is how can I upgrade my torque??
> 
> You guys all have 1000+ hp maybe, but did you increase your torque as well?


As torque is related to power I think it will be hard for the torque not to increase sufficiently when you turn the power up to over 1000BHP :flame:

Different tunes will give different results however I dont think that you want too much of one without the other.. :smokin:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> What a self rightcheous twasak!
> 
> Who are you to deside how much is enough? or indeed what the point is?? the real question is, what was the point of your post?!
> 
> ...


Why have 2 answers possible if you dislike one of the 2 answers?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> In my opinion its a complete waste of time and money.....Stripping an engine out and replacing it with totally new parts means the car is no longer a GTR. I'm not clued up on the "MOD" world but surely there needs to be some remnants of the original car under the hood!
> Speaking from a personal perspective I have tuned every tuneable part,the usual stuff but the heart of the GTR,block rods,pistons etc still exist...
> I think everyone on here would agree that the engine is safely tuneable to between 600-700 bhp. Without the box going or other major issues......
> To get to 1000bhp you need to change everything!
> And unless your gonna drag race every weekend whats the point...we are already leaving the prancing horse behind at the lights so we gotta be happy with that.(NOT THAT I WOULD EVER DO THAT ON A PUBLIC HIGHWAY.ITS CHILDISH AND VERY IRRESPONSIBLE!)





GTRSTAR said:


> What a self rightcheous twasak!
> 
> Who are you to deside how much is enough? or indeed what the point is?? the real question is, what was the point of your post?!
> 
> ...


I take back some the things I said about you NINEIRON, yet, I am still at odds as to why youve taken such a view about our 1000BHP goal especially when youve tuned your own car way beyond what most people would discribe as "chipped".. 

Youre not a concieted politically correct aristocrat afterall, thats COUNTVONC, you sir are a concieted politically correct media whore caught in a world of hypocrisy and contradictions. :banned:

Again, I dont blame you, I blame channel 4 :flame:

Now, do you want a race? lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> Why have 2 answers possible if you dislike one of the 2 answers?


We've been here before tomgtr, thats why youre on my ignore list, your seeming lack of understanding of the English language makes it impossible for you to see the sarcasm or indeed irony within the thread, as a result, you misunderstand the point, which is why you constantly question the answers 

Now go and smoke some pot like a good Northern European lol


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

GTRstar - I think what you are trying to do is great!! And have no doubt that you will get it! Also we need people like you to carry on the name so to speak. But you as a person, you seem like an asshole mate. If someone has a different opinion than you, you bash them. Just my opinion, but if your anything like what you come across on here, and on most of your threads i hope never to meet you because i do not suffer fools easily.

Carry on the great work though, and i really hope to be proved wrong if we ever meet


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Im surprised youve called me an a-hole when just a few posts back there are comments like “mine will be the non chav looking white one” 

It comes down to what you see sklyafett, do you see an “opinion” or do you see a pompous hypocrite with chip on his shoulder?

Unless Ive got something positive to say, I don’t bother saying anything at all, its about time certain other GTROC members adopted that practice else face the wrath of the sharp side of my Tongue lol 

I look forward to meeting and proveing you wrong too


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

May be its just the way im reading the posts lol. But after the responce to my post I guess i should say I stand corrected!! 

On a more positive note, I am looking forward to seeing your car one day. Iv not really had a chance to look at a R35 properly yet


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Skyla, why is your username female?
Pretty cool Star Wars character though, the Fetts are the coolest thing about the SW universe!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Sklya was an off shoot name for boba fetts little brother, on a short story some guy wrote on the net. Not an official story but i liked the name. First time i read it, it was a guys name lol. Most ppl think im a girl on the xbox lol. Iv never come across the name in any other starwars books as far as i can remember. ( i have about 200 novels lol)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think Skyla was the name Boba gave to his daughter (or sister?) in one of the Karen Traviss novels. Maybe it's a Hilary or Stacey kinda name in Mandalorian, i.e. unisex! :chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

SklyaFett said:


> GTRstar - I think what you are trying to do is great!! And have no doubt that you will get it! Also we need people like you to carry on the name so to speak. But you as a person, you seem like an asshole mate. If someone has a different opinion than you, you bash them. Just my opinion, but if your anything like what you come across on here, and on most of your threads i hope never to meet you because i do not suffer fools easily.
> 
> Carry on the great work though, and i really hope to be proved wrong if we ever meet


I've met him and he is lol! also very short....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The Lemon was a great car on the road, I needed to keep the revs up then she wasn't to bad with the Holinger Box. Very quick road car you need to be on the ball:bowdown1::bowdown1:

Now the Gaijin different kettle of fish pure savage. When Rob and I mapped the car at Millbrook it was on the Road one mile straight. Rob said to me you are a nutter Mick lol  The car was around 1200/1300 horses.

Mick.:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

blue34 said:


> I've met him and he is lol! also very short....


lol thats funny becuase Ive never met anyone with an R34 mainly because I dont hang around in tesco car parks at night!

Tall people die younger anyway you old codger


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol thats funny becuase Ive never met anyone with an R34 mainly because I dont hang around in tesco car parks at night!
> 
> Tall people die younger anyway you old codger


That's cos you prefer Carpet Right car parks at night
.









lol :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRStar,

Having read your posts I have just one question.

Can I be on your ignore list too?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

mine is at Kevs going for 900hp ;-)

When i get bored of the power i upgrade, so it like driving a new car everytime! and getting blow away with power!

Going for the fastest GT-R south of europe!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> GTRStar,
> 
> Having read your posts I have just one question.
> 
> Can I be on your ignore list too?


Was it what I said about tall people or old people that offended you? :sadwavey:

Dont worry, I already ignore most honda drivers


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

xcraft said:


> mine is at Kevs going for 900hp ;-)
> 
> When i get bored of the power i upgrade, so it like driving a new car everytime! and getting blow away with power!
> 
> Going for the fastest GT-R south of europe!


Awesome!  you flying over to drive it back?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> Dont worry, I already ignore most honda drivers


I'm sure my wife will be devastated.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I'm sure my wife will be devastated.


Had you have spent a bit more on her car perhaps she wouldn't stare at me so much :wavey:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

From what I hear she struggle to even see you unless you sit on a cushion.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> From what I hear she struggle to even see you unless you sit on a cushion.


lol I use a booster seat


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> I take back some the things I said about you NINEIRON, yet, I am still at odds as to why youve taken such a view about our 1000BHP goal especially when youve tuned your own car way beyond what most people would discribe as "chipped"..
> 
> Youre not a concieted politically correct aristocrat afterall, thats COUNTVONC, you sir are a concieted politically correct media whore caught in a world of hypocrisy and contradictions. :banned:
> 
> ...


GTRSTAR...Lets meet up? In fact why not "come dine with me....?"


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> GTRSTAR...Lets meet up? In fact why not "come dine with me....?"


Text Me


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

I can not wait to meet you GTRSTAR.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

NINEIR0N said:


> I can not wait to meet you GTRSTAR.


With or without your nine iron? :runaway:


----------



## skylinenewbie16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't Veilside get more than 1500 bhp from a R34?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

more 2400hp I guess not street legal.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

We need 1000hp Skyline GTRs and GTRs just to show the Supra guys that we are better (says the Supra owner)


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

We need 1000HP GTR's like we need GTRSTAR. 

So brutal, uncompromising as to be anti social. These Frankenstein monsters; noisy, foul smelling and ugly beyond all comprehension they make no apologies for the blatant waste of time and resources they represent. Then often temperamental or fragile and ill behaved they are impossible to live with day to day. So often ending up with someone who is so desperately seeking status and approval, maybe they were never breast fed or their dads never hugged them enough... you pick the psychosis.
But enough about GTRSTAR lets talk about Cars.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Little Nismo,

So brutal, - YES
uncompromising as to be anti social - YES
These Frankenstein monsters; noisy, foul smelling and ugly beyond all comprehension they make no apologies for the blatant waste of time and resources they represent. - YES
Then often temperamental or fragile and ill behaved they are impossible to live with day to day. - NO
So often ending up with someone who is so desperately seeking status and approval -NO
maybe they were never breast fed -YES
their dads never hugged them enough -YES

... you pick the psychosis. - Pure enjoyment and rush of driving! ;-)

Is all worth it!

900R GTR 0-330km Launch. Build Severn valley motorsport and GTC Racing - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LITTLE NISMO, get a life and live a little !!

stick a 1000bhp under your back side 

kk


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

*No on sir your mistaken which infers you mistook me.*



SVM said:


> LITTLE NISMO, get a life and live a little !!
> 
> stick a 1000bhp under your back side
> 
> kk


What? I thought i'd just made the perfect argument for why we absolutely, completely, unequivocally, unabashedly, accuminically, gramatically have to have 1000hp GTR's; just the same as none of us could live without GTRSTAR. Nobody knows why, or ever will, it's just a thing.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Little Nismo said:


> just the same as none of us could live without GTRSTAR.


Thankfully we've all adapted. Anyone know what happened to him or his car?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Emigrated to Planet Mars . .


yeah .. what did really happen to him?

where's he hiding ? :nervous:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Moved to Mexico. What a loss huh.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> Moved to Mexico. What a loss huh.


Seriously? Who the hell was he on the run from? :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He's back now


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Seriously? Who the hell was he on the run from? :runaway:



His own ego??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

He went so far up his own ar5e that he came back out again.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ok guys just quick update now reached almost 5000 miles with no issues...

done 3 drag events attended over 6 car shows done over 30 launches and plenty of top speeds testing made with a speedo indicated 365km on the autobahn at germany this weekend,.

if thats not relaible for the power output am not sure what is ;-)


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

F**king hell Jurgen lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> speedo indicated 365km on the autobahn at germany this weekend


Was that terminal speed of was there a bit left in reserve Jurgen?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

not much left mate lol was on my 21" wheels.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ, that is a massive top speed. Well done on the strong motor mate. Hope you get to enjoy many more problem free miles. Enjoy!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> not much left mate lol was on my 21" wheels.


That makes it more impressive! 226mph indicated on bigger wheels; if their overall diameter is bigger than stock, then the speedo could even have been under-reading.

What revs were you pulling in 6th? You were mighty brave; things happen fast enough at an indicated 206mph on the autobahn... :runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You did 226mph on the autobahn?

How the hell did you find a clear enough spot to do that?

Scary as sh1t.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I managed a reading of 217mph on the Autobahn coming back from the Nurburgring 24hr race. The V Box stated 202mph so it was overeading by about 7.5%.

This was absolutely flat out, a little downhill and on the rev limiter. If the little Kia Picanto hadn't drifted into the 3rd lane as I was about 100metres behind, I may have got 1mph more but I doubt it. All recorded on the V Box, which was proved to be fantastic tool on trackdays and any fast or interesting runs etc.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yup revs wise i was near 7100 rpm - 7250rpm..

it feels very comfortable to 200mph with the big wing i have lol.

after that then its not so easy.

the roads were clear and very sunny and a good long view..

we were already at 100mph cruising when we tried it (reaches 200mph very fast and in a short distance).


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> That makes it more impressive! 226mph indicated on bigger wheels; if their overall diameter is bigger than stock, then the speedo could even have been under-reading.
> 
> What revs were you pulling in 6th? You were mighty brave; things happen fast enough at an indicated 206mph on the autobahn... :runaway:


found this david, pretty interesting reading..

looks pretty close to what i did

Gear Ratio Calculator, MPH, Speed


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> we were already at 100mph cruising when we tried it (reaches 200mph very fast and in a short distance).


Exactly ! people dont realise it can be done reasonably safely,its not like you have to eek it out over 3/4 miles.

Respect though Jurgen :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

asiasi said:


> Exactly ! people dont realise it can be done reasonably safely,its not like you have to eek it out over 3/4 miles.
> 
> Respect though Jurgen :thumbsup:


also once over 210mph temps ie coolant,trans,oil rises very fast..

thats why the veyron has so much invested in cooling..


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> also once over 210mph temps ie coolant,trans,oil rises very fast..
> 
> thats why the veyron has so much invested in cooling..


Yes the development that went into the Veyron was to facilitate consistently safe high speeds. It could quite happily go at top speed for a prolonged period and the only limiting factors would be running out of fuel or the tyres going pop. Doing something similar on a modded GT-R would take a lot of bravery and fear of the car frying itself to a crisp.


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

819whp puts a smile on my face EVERY day


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

alex_123_fra said:


> Yes the development that went into the Veyron was to facilitate consistently safe high speeds. It could quite happily go at top speed for a prolonged period and the only limiting factors would be running out of fuel or the tyres going pop. Doing something similar on a modded GT-R would take a lot of bravery and fear of the car frying itself to a crisp.


In the real world though, where would the average owner of a 1000hp+ GTR (or even a Veyron for that matter) need to worry about sustained speeds over 200mph?

There's only going to be the odd place 200 could be exceeded and when it is, it'd only be for a very short time. 

Rob


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> Yes the development that went into the Veyron was to facilitate consistently safe high speeds. It could quite happily go at top speed for a prolonged period and the only limiting factors would be running out of fuel or the tyres going pop. Doing something similar on a modded GT-R would take a lot of bravery and fear of the car frying itself to a crisp.


Tyres going pop ain't consistently safe dude!


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Another entertaining thread about a mans mission to have 1000bhp!! lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kinda ironic that the car that started this thread is now finally over 1000hp, but with a different owner...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Even more ironic that someone ended up bankrupt in the pursuit of 1000bhp


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Even more ironic that someone ended up bankrupt in the pursuit of 1000bhp


I'd just say that was entirely predictable.


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just joined the site. Get our first GT-R in a few weeks. This is also the first thread I've read. What a happy guy that was - is this the sort of lingo on here!?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTAR was a bit "special" lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> GTRSTAR was a bit "special" lol


Yeah, and I bet all the kids he works alongside in McDonalds now think the same:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Didn't he gift his GTR to SVM when he went on 'holiday'?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You missed the '.' From the word Gift there Matt.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Didn't he gift his GTR to SVM when he went on 'holiday'?


You mean, what was left of it when he went to Mexico (wink, wink). He's not the only one to fall foul of spending the family silver on modifying a car though. Now, who was it that begged to have his project thread deleted because 'my marriage depends on it'?

Billy Big Bollocks one minute and then a whining schoolboy the next.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> He's not the only one to fall foul of spending the family silver on modifying a car though. Now, who was it that begged to have his project thread deleted because 'my marriage depends on it'?


Just get a Mrs who likes motorsport, mine spends more time at the tracks than I do!


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

matt j said:


> Just get a Mrs who likes motorsport, mine spends more time at the tracks than I do!


good on you Matt. Your a lucky one. Hehe


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

So Alex is fish food then?

How ironic after his shocking come dine with me appearance!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> GTRSTAR was a bit "special" lol


Effing thread revival. You selling something?




Trev said:


> So Alex is fish food then?
> 
> How ironic after his shocking come dine with me appearance!


Linky for the come dine with me appearance?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Linky for the come dine with me appearance?


Try this for size Martin

Come Dine with Me - Cheltenham - All in One - All 4


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

If you do drag race for money then yes you need 1000bhp GTR otherwise no point


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

We need more monsters!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I think 800hp will become the new norm


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

So I just read 11 pages to see the outcome of the first 1000bhp monster and it didn't happen :bawling:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> I think 800hp will become the new norm


Possibly, but it's a lot of strain on stock engine/drivetrain at the power tho, and going forged engine / gearbox + uprated turbos aint cheap.

My stage 4.25 engine blew middle of last year, running about 660bhp/ 650lbft, tho I was running this power for 2 years. Personally I think the car's can take the power, but over a long time maybe the rods are getting stressed. don't forget stock R35's torque is 451lb/ft https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_GT-R

P.s isn't the R36 rumoured to be 800bhp out the box, by 2020 it's going to need to be more than this, to be a hyper car slayer! Yum yum!



WarrenA said:


> So I just read 11 pages to see the outcome of the first 1000bhp monster and it didn't happen :bawling:


scrap reading this, and read this below instead, very interesting threads!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/496161-whats-needed-go-660bhp-1200bhp.html

and

1200bhp ace road car http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/466697-project-g2guv-my-dream-build.html


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Possibly, but it's a lot of strain on stock engine/drivetrain at the power tho, and going forged engine / gearbox + uprated turbos aint cheap.
> 
> My stage 4.25 engine blew middle of last year, running about 660bhp/ 650lbft, tho I was running this power for 2 years. Personally I think the car's can take the power, but over a long time maybe the rods are getting stressed. don't forget stock R35's torque is 451lb/ft https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_GT-R
> 
> P.s isn't the R36 rumoured to be 800bhp out the box, by 2020 it's going to need to be more than this, to be a hyper car slayer! Yum yum!


Mine was running 800hp for 18mths with trackdays, standard engine. Gearbox had issues at Silverstone (actuators), but just had the engine done now, for peace of mind and have joined the 900hp club :clap:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> Mine was running 800hp for 18mths with trackdays, standard engine. Gearbox had issues at Silverstone (actuators), but just had the engine done now, for peace of mind and have joined the 900hp club :clap:


Whooooo! whats you spec now? engine/gearbox/turbos..........


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Going to do a project build thread soon..  

Kept the same turbos EFR6758s, forged pistons/rods,inlets,throttlebodies etc, Basics on the gearbox really, Clutch pack, Dodson 1st gear, baskets, forks, shaft, conservatively ecutek'd mapping at 908hp/678lbs.

Litchfield's have done an incredible job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> Going to do a project build thread soon..
> 
> Kept the same turbos EFR6758s, forged pistons/rods,inlets,throttlebodies etc, Basics on the gearbox really, Clutch pack, Dodson 1st gear, baskets, forks, shaft, conservatively ecutek'd mapping at 908hp/678lbs.
> 
> Litchfield's have done an incredible job. :thumbsup:


Sweet, I thought EFR 6758 did 800bhp on pump fuel?....

Linney EFR 6758 800HP


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Sweet, I thought EFR 6758 did 800bhp on pump fuel?....
> 
> Linney EFR 6758 800HP


Yes, mine was 800hp before engine mods, with the same turbos/manifold kit. This is on vpower & ecutek v6.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> Yes, mine was 800hp before engine mods, with the same turbos/manifold kit. This is on vpower & ecutek v6.


Wow so 900bhp is ACE! Whats spool like with them? Can you pm me your project thread once up please. As they are probably the turbos I will go for.

Where did you buy the turbos and what price... Also How do you find the car compared to say a stage 4/4.25... thanks! 900bhp on them :thumbsup: ! U got a dyno sheet I can drool over? haha

Full car spec please ...


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Tin, great information. Really looking forward to reading your build thread.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tin why the low torque value on a built engine?

I thought you had some gearbox mods already? (Clutchs and baskets?)


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Tin why the low torque value on a built engine?
> 
> I thought you had some gearbox mods already? (Clutchs and baskets?)


Talking to Allen @ AC I think on mine we will run around 700 ft lbs on a track day map and 750 on a drag map thats with clutches and circlips, box will get upgraded later in the year.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Chronos said:


> Wow so 900bhp is ACE! Whats spool like with them? Can you pm me your project thread once up please. As they are probably the turbos I will go for.
> 
> Where did you buy the turbos and what price... Also How do you find the car compared to say a stage 4/4.25... thanks! 900bhp on them :thumbsup: ! U got a dyno sheet I can drool over? haha
> 
> Full car spec please ...


I'm in the middle of typing up the build thread :chuckle: Don't have the car back just yet, jump from stg4.25 to stg 5.5 was immense, no more snappy feel when you felt the boost kick in on 4.25, was always tricky in wet weather. 
All parts were supplied, fitted & tuned by Litchfields.



Mr.B said:


> Tin, great information. Really looking forward to reading your build thread.


:thumbsup:


charles charlie said:


> Tin why the low torque value on a built engine?
> 
> I thought you had some gearbox mods already? (Clutchs and baskets?)


It did make 925hp and higher torque, but Iain has reduced timing, as he's been able to make a flatter/consistent torque curve right across from 3k upto 7.6k, has made more power everywhere across the rev band from stg 5.5 to stg 6.

No, didn't have any major gearbox mods, other than hks dct cooler & sump and circlips, now have both baskets done, 1st dodson gear, 2/4/6 shaft & magnets. 

Want to see how the car is now and then decide later on other gearbox options. 

Cant wait:flame:


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you go for the full sport engine or just the LM 3.8??


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

C5ale said:


> Did you go for the full sport engine or just the LM 3.8??


LM 3.8, with afew other bits.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Just to add, I've put my build thread with dyno plots as the car has evolved through its stages in the projects section..

Cheers


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Your build doesn't matter tin, you didn't make 1000bhp..... even with all
The time in the world :lol:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Your build doesn't matter tin, you didn't make 1000bhp..... even with all
> The time in the world :lol:


LOL... i guess I could try e85 then


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm loving joining this 1000bhp club. Power is cool.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Tin said:


> LM 3.8, with afew other bits.


For anyone with a build I'd really appreciate a faq and things you should know sticky. I'm sure I'm not the only one considering a build at some point but it would be great to have a consolidated view of someone's research. Key things I want to understand are:

- dependencies : things like gearbox may not be essential, but what should be done alongside certain Litchfield engine builds? 

- cost : I know money is personal but understanding the total cost of a build? 

- time : from booking to delivery. 

Cheers.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

No No No No.

Four times No, coz otherwise my message is too short. Like my dick.
I only have half of that power. Like my dick. :chairshot


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

james_barker said:


> For anyone with a build I'd really appreciate a faq and things you should know sticky. I'm sure I'm not the only one considering a build at some point but it would be great to have a consolidated view of someone's research. Key things I want to understand are:
> 
> - dependencies : things like gearbox may not be essential, but what should be done alongside certain Litchfield engine builds?
> 
> ...



have a read of this, some good info. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/547706-900-bhp-build.html


----------

